
A pragmatic look at how to excel in the non-hacker workforce - randall
http://www.freakonomics.com/2011/04/14/ten-things-you-need-to-do-if-you-were-hired-today/
======
pasbesoin
I think the secretaries part is dying off, but with regard to that: Instead of
"taking them to lunch", try "treating them like people". Talk to them. Treat
them as an equal -- certainly in terms of courtesy. Treat their requests with
respect and respond in a timely and useful fashion.

What secretaries are left often serve fairly high powered people. And those
people (usually) don't keep idiots around and in control of their affairs.

Finally, if you are doing it to "get ahead", forget it. Per the previous
paragraph, they aren't idiots. And they don't like manipulation any more than
the rest of us.

